# Krank Goes Out of Business



## sylcfh (Apr 12, 2013)

> On March 22nd, Krank Amplification closed its doors. Ownership decided to not fulfill existing contracts and basically exit the amp business.
> Repairs under the Lifetime Warranty are being handled by Krank's parent company, Kinetico Quality Water Systems.
> For more information please contact:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2013)

Their parent company does water quality?

Where did you see that statement?


----------



## sylcfh (Apr 12, 2013)

Water filters and what not, apparently.


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2013)

Where did you see the statement about Krank closing?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 12, 2013)

Would really like to know where this news came from. It does sound resonable, since Krank doesn't seem to sell that well.

EDIT: Found some other threads.

http://www.guitarampboard.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3938
http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?p=15298090


----------



## tedtan (Apr 12, 2013)

I thought these guys had closed up shop at least once before, maybe around 2005. Hmmm.....


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2013)

Their website doesn't say anything about it and I can't seem to find a FB page for them either.


----------



## damico529 (Apr 12, 2013)

im not really surprised, amps weren't really that impressive. love the krank cabs though.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Apr 12, 2013)

Didn't they close down 2 years ago too?


----------



## sage (Apr 12, 2013)

I knew a dude who had a Rev 1 head and cab and could make it sound incredible. But he was the only one. 

+1 on loving the cabs. Excellent construction. I'm glad they have an exit strategy that includes honouring the warranties. 

Interesting that the ad banner on this page is offering me a salt-free water softening system starting at $1345.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 12, 2013)

With all the e-h8 these got, I'm not surprised. 

Too bad, the amps were actually pretty solid sounding and the guys who worked there were nice as hell when I checked them out.


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 12, 2013)

Maybe shouldn't have gone "endorsement crazy" 

Still, sad thing.


----------



## cardinal (Apr 12, 2013)

Kind of a cautionary tale. Their amps could sound pretty good (obviously no amp is for everyone) and were inexpensive. What seemed to get them (at least on internet forums) was backlash to very poor marketing. Would have been better to rest on the merits of their amps, but then maybe no as many people would have heard of them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 12, 2013)

Weren't reviews of their amps banned on Harmony Central because they had employees fake good reviews?


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 12, 2013)

Doesn't really surprise me. Krank amps were fine, but with other amps on the market with a better price and newer technology.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Apr 12, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Weren't reviews of their amps banned on Harmony Central because they had employees fake good reviews?



Yep.. Krank employees posted a bunch of phony positive reviews over there.


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Apr 12, 2013)

I own a Rev 1 combo, and despite starting a thread just this week saying that I was sick of it, I have to say its sounded awesome since day one. I've since decided to keep it since a few hours of fiddling with EQ and stuff was enough to satiate my urge for a different tone and renew my love for its sheer brutality. Krank were never the most sophisticated amps, I've played a few, they have a kind of back door engineering that seems rudimentary but it works. It's the sawn off shotgun of amps. Yes, they aren't for everyone, but hell, name an amp that is. I for one will be keeping mine and will be very sad to see the brand die.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 12, 2013)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Yep.. Krank employees posted a bunch of phony positive reviews over there.



I also remember them getting a lot of flack about this:
Krank makes a statement about Michael Amott and Ra... - Harmony Central


----------



## spattergrind (Apr 12, 2013)

Hmm.

I have a Rev1 and I think its great for lower gain rock and thrash. Cleans sound pretty good too.


----------



## sylcfh (Apr 12, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I also remember them getting a lot of flack about this:
> Krank makes a statement about Michael Amott and Ra... - Harmony Central






That was posted here...


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/24395-statement-krank-amps.html


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 12, 2013)

Finally!


----------



## cGoEcYk (Apr 12, 2013)

I own some Krank stuff... very happy with it cause I got it so cheap on the used market.

I wonder if the Bass-Zilla cab did them in. 

Basszilla Bass Cab

Seems like an ill-conceived design (these days mixed drivers in a bass cab are kind of out, unless it's a crossover design)... they shoulda just gone 4x12 on a fridge.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Apr 12, 2013)

What will Dethklok do?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 12, 2013)

Keep playing Marshalls like they have been for 3 years now.

I think the only "big" endorsee they had was Michael Wilton from Queensryche, and they haven't been that popular up until last year.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 13, 2013)

I was never a fan of Krank amps, the only ones I played were a Krankenstein head and a Rev1 head, neither were mindblowing. Still, it's sad that they have gone under, because at the end of the day that means people losing their jobs and someone's dream coming to nothing.

It sounds like a combination of PR issues, less than brilliant products and pricing (they weren't cheap from what I remember) has put paid to them.

Still, it's strange that their parent company was a water quality business. I suppose they likely became a parent by buying shares in the company when they were young, or by someone from the water company using some of the company's capital as a start-up to make Krank a business.


----------



## Off_The_Heezay (Apr 13, 2013)

What a shame. It was almost impossible to go to a metal gig 5 years ago without seeing the empty shells of Kranks on stage.


----------



## zilla (Apr 13, 2013)

Weird..

I have a kinetico water softener system at home.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Apr 13, 2013)

levijaymz said:


> What will Dethklok do?









They'll play Carvins!


----------



## Decipher (Apr 13, 2013)

Crazy, but not at all unexpected. They almost seemed to have disappeared the past couple of years. My big question is, with Krank done what is to happen to the Dimebag line of amps? Is Rita and co gonna try and find a new home for his amps? Put everything into the Dime Amps through Dean?

I'm sure Dethklok will continue on with their Marshall endorsement on the show.... Live it's Marshalls (Brendan) and Rivera (Mike) IIRC.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 13, 2013)

They were always so niche, even though they did have the chadwick.
They were built very well actually. I remember ads with AILD, behemoth, kataklysm, ect... Maybe they gave too much away or something lol.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 15, 2013)

I really liked their cabs, shame :/


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2013)

Am I just crazy? I'm still not seeing an official statement through them or anything.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Apr 15, 2013)

I'll believe it when I see an official statement. In the meantime will chalk this up as a rumor.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 15, 2013)

Absolutely LOVE my krank cab


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 15, 2013)

Krank hasn't been the best when it came to updates, so I wouldn't be surprised if it takes them awhile.


----------



## LeAdEr (Apr 16, 2013)

For me it´s not a big surprise. Here in Germany it is impossible to get one of those amps the last years. Many of the dealers here are disappointed, because they hear nothing of Krank, no informations, no amps , nothing. I talked with many of them and all of them said that it was always a big problem with the communication of krank, but the last years it brokes totally up. Even the official dealers (as you can see on the Krank page) said that they weren´t official dealers anymore since some years.

You will never get an answer of krank themselves, i tried it different times, they never replied over the last years. So , for me it was a surprise that they were on the Namm 2013 (but without any new products) because i thought they had broken up some years ago.

Yeah, it is strange that there didn´t exist an official statement, but Krank always needs time to get some actually news on their page.


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 17, 2013)

> Their parent company does water quality?



Thomas Organ, the company that made those really awesome wah pedals back in the day before Dunlop bought the rights, was under Whirlpool. Yup, the company that makes washing machines.


----------



## codycarter (Apr 17, 2013)

Dimebag can only take you so far...I hope Dean is watching this as well


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 17, 2013)

codycarter said:


> Dimebag can only take you so far...I hope Dean is watching this as well



Even though Dean does whore out Dimebag a lot, they still have quite a few other artist sigs.


----------



## codycarter (Apr 17, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Even though Dean does whore out Dimebag a lot, they still have quite a few other artist sigs.



I'm not going to lie, I love Krank cabs, the krank Rev+ head. And there are some awesome deans out there that I would love to own. But they both are shit at marketing.


----------



## LeAdEr (Apr 19, 2013)

For me the worst sellout with Dimes name is the Dean Dime Amp, not the Krank


----------



## Rojne (Apr 19, 2013)

Somewhat saw this coming!

I remember when Michael Amott was endorsed by them, he never used them on tour because they never held up, too fragile..
He had Peavey 5150's behind the stage running and the Krank's on stage for show!

Never liked the tone from them, the cabs though.. thats another story!

But it's always sad to see bigger companies go down!


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Apr 19, 2013)

Waiting for a shitload of Krank products to start showing up on the local Craigslist at retarded low prices, but... nothing


----------



## DesertWarrior (Apr 19, 2013)

MassNecrophagia said:


> Waiting for a shitload of Krank products to start showing up on the local Craigslist at retarded low prices, but... nothing



Your local give Patrick a yell, I'm sure they are going to be getting rid of an awful lot of stuff at rock bottom prices when they clear their warehouse.

I know I was able to snag a few things already


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Apr 19, 2013)

I haven't seen anything official yet, just forum rumors, but if it is true I hope Musicians Friend will have 'em on clearance. Been looking for a tube head for a while and if I can get a Rev+ or a Krankenstein for the right price I'll be sure to pick one up. I never thought their heads were bad but you can get better ones for around the same price.


----------



## sylcfh (Apr 19, 2013)

These were cool...


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Apr 20, 2013)

DesertWarrior said:


> Your local give Patrick a yell, I'm sure they are going to be getting rid of an awful lot of stuff at rock bottom prices when they clear their warehouse.
> 
> I know I was able to snag a few things already


I have no idea who Patrick is


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 20, 2013)

LeAdEr said:


> For me the worst sellout with Dimes name is the Dean Dime Amp, not the Krank



Those are some of the worst amps I've ever played. I played a halfstack one, in disgusting purple tolex, which sounded about as good as a Squier 15w starter amp.


----------



## sylcfh (Apr 20, 2013)

The Dean Dime head was alright.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 20, 2013)

sylcfh said:


> The Dean Dime head was alright.



If you're into that sort of thing I suppose, I hated it. Everyone likes different things though.


----------



## nocturnalbob (Apr 22, 2013)

This is weird. I contacted them to get my krankenstein head repaired. I heard they were going out of business. so i decided to ask them. On march 19th i asked their administrator and this is what he told me.

"Hey Bob,

Patrick's really got quite a bit of back logged emails to answer, give him a bit more time. We just started a new production run of 1980 and SST amps, Rev + and K-stein+ are next up.
Not sure where "people on forums" get their information about us going out of business?
Maybe they got the winning lottery numbers too!!
Truth is, that due to recent events, KRANK is stronger than ever.
We encourage you to stay tuned! We've got some exciting things happening in the very near future!!
You're gonna love it!"


----------



## damico529 (Apr 22, 2013)

cool, I was kinda bummed they were going out.


----------



## codycarter (Apr 23, 2013)

nocturnalbob said:


> This is weird. I contacted them to get my krankenstein head repaired. I heard they were going out of business. so i decided to ask them. On march 19th i asked their administrator and this is what he told me.
> 
> "Hey Bob,
> 
> ...



Made my day


----------



## nocturnalbob (Apr 23, 2013)

codycarter said:


> Made my day



called that number. apparently krank is done. kind of messed up how they just bailed on their customers and didn't even let them know. The dude told me that two days before they closed.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 23, 2013)

cardinal said:


> Kind of a cautionary tale. Their amps could sound pretty good (obviously no amp is for everyone) and were inexpensive. What seemed to get them (at least on internet forums) was backlash to very poor marketing. Would have been better to rest on the merits of their amps, but then maybe no as many people would have heard of them.



Yeah - Most guys at TGP would never be caught dead with an amp called "Krank" - seriously


----------



## jllozano (Apr 23, 2013)

Which exact model is the "awesome" krank cab supposed to be?


----------



## petereanima (Apr 23, 2013)

jllozano said:


> Which exact model is the "awesome" krank cab supposed to be?



For example, the "Revolution 412". Discontinued, unfortunately. But the "Rev SST 412" or whatever the follow-up models name is, is pretty good also.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 23, 2013)

The Rev 412 is still available. The SST 4x12 also seems to be pretty good, too. I've heard really good things about the Eminence V12 speakers.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 23, 2013)

It was a hoax, not shutting down.
They posted a statement that I saw on another site. They're still in full production.


----------



## ridner (Apr 23, 2013)

never played a Krank I liked. sad to see anyone out of business though.


----------



## petereanima (Apr 25, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Rev 412 is still available.



Yeah, the REV, not the original Revelation. The Rev is plywood, where the original Revelation cab was actually solid wood (poplar).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 25, 2013)

petereanima said:


> Yeah, the REV, not the original Revelation. The Rev is plywood, where the original Revelation cab was actually solid wood (poplar).



Krank Revolution 4x12 Speaker Cabinet | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## damico529 (Apr 25, 2013)

The rev sst is plywood where the revolution is solid wood.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 25, 2013)

I know. I linked Revolution, not the Rev SST.


----------



## damico529 (Apr 25, 2013)

My bad, I didn't realise peter was referring the Rev as the sst. I usually just call the revolution cab the Rev.


----------



## petereanima (Apr 25, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Krank Revolution 4x12 Speaker Cabinet | Musician's Friend



Damnit, I SWEAR that every dealer in Europe confirmed me that it is obsolete, because I wanted to get a second one. Every single one. Starting from locals over to Thomann over to their official importer.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 25, 2013)

ridner said:


> never played a Krank I liked. sad to see anyone out of business though.



Pretty much how I feel. I don't like their products and I woudn't spend my money any of their amps I've played (admittedly only a Krankenstein head and Rev1 head though a Krank cab, not sure which one) but more choice is a good thing, the more amp companies there are out there the better.


----------



## will_shred (Apr 25, 2013)

the only complaint I've really heard from Krank amps is that they're really fucking loud. 

Other then that I've heard some pretty sweet tones, IMO Amon Amarth sounded much better before their guitar players switched to 6505's, obviously Dime, and brendon small.

Though there is quite a striking trend of touring musicians dropping the amps after some time and going with other brands


----------



## sylcfh (May 14, 2013)

Stiff Amplification : Home


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 14, 2013)

Stiff is a few years old. I think they were founded when Krank announced they were closing shop the first time.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 14, 2013)

first two times i tried out a krankenstein, the fucking amps never worked

then when i did get to try out a couple working Kranks, i just felt underwhelmed, extremely so


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 24, 2013)

Buping this thread... I noticed Musicians Friend has a lot less Krank stuff available, and has the remaining stock on sale.

Krank | Musician&#39;s Friend

Also, Gearhounds did the same, and even removed Krank from their "New for 2013" list. 

Krank Amps and Cabs
GearHounds - Krank Amplification 2013 Models

Either they got some new stuff planned, or the company really is out of business.


----------



## damico529 (Aug 20, 2013)

got bored earlier and decided to compare my cabs dimensions to other cabs and stumbled across this, TONYKRANK INC. 

looks like they're done for now but have a plan in the works, who knows at this point though lol.


----------



## sylcfh (Aug 20, 2013)

The Kranshaft is an awesome overdrive pedal, btw.

The tone knob has the widest sweep I've ever used.


----------



## Runander (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes, they are indeed out of business.

Never got around to play a Krank amp. From most of the clips I've heard they seem to be quite beefy amps, at least the Krankenstein


----------



## cGoEcYk (Aug 22, 2013)

Appears so! Krank Amplification - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'd love to own a Krankenstein+ for the metal tones. I ended up selling off my Rev Jr. Pro but miss it occasionally, excellent high gain on that amp. Cleans were cool but I like a little more jangle (like the Orange DT).


----------



## sylcfh (Aug 22, 2013)

Clean and dirty...


----------



## tyler_faith_08 (Aug 23, 2013)

The dudes on harmony central apparently hate Krank lol


----------



## ShredmasterD (Oct 16, 2013)

Krank amps closed its doors earlier this year. They made great cabinets. The designs for their amps were loud, limited tonally and noisy as hell. Tony dow started stiff amps but they sucked too. Noisy and unreliable. My friend bought one direct and it was a colossal piece of dung. And he had trouble with the owner when trying to return it. Worst guy to deal with ever. No wonder krank booted him. Well if you go to kranks website, it looks like tony dow is at it again with a third amp company. Gee, i hope these new ones hold some value in the used market. Krank amps have no resale value at all. Bad investment.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 16, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/234385-krank-goes-out-business.html

I don't think they'll rise in value. Krank wasn't a really sought-after brand.


----------



## Mike (Oct 16, 2013)

I've never had the chance to play one, but to me they always sounded too fizzy and scooped in the mids. I don't know about the "no resale value" though. I have heard some pretty good tones out of the cabs and some people absolutely adore the dime stuff.


----------



## Elric (Oct 16, 2013)

They were bad products (for the most part) from an even worse company. That is awesome news. With any luck the new company will be a fun train wreck to watch unfold.


----------



## sylcfh (Oct 16, 2013)

The Krankshaft is one of the best OD pedals ever. Has the widest sweep on the tone control I've ever used.


----------



## Choop (Oct 16, 2013)

Yay for first posts.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 16, 2013)

Huge dime fan and just never liked krank. Did play thourgh a cab that was good but thats it. Iv herd the rev+ are good but never got to play one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 16, 2013)

Choop said:


> Yay for first posts.



Reverse-psychological advertising.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Oct 16, 2013)

I wanted so Much to like them. I owned 2 heads, still have a Chadwick, which imho is the best of the lot but thats not saying much. I cant give it away. Still, i hate to see the shop people, shipping folks and office workers lose a job. But, if it was mediocre to expensive crappy to start with...what can you do.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Oct 16, 2013)

The new Plus versions of their main amps(Rev+ and Krankenstein+) are quite badass and way better than the original versions. Bigger higher quality transformers and 6550 power tubes of the Plus versions made them a bit a rounder and much less scooped feeling somehow. Way more versatile too, I can dial mine in to sound almost like a JCM800 2203. Too bad that by the time they made these changes to their amps, everyone had pretty much already given up on Krank. 

I have a Kstein+ that I run thru either a Peavey Butcher cab with K100's or a Genz Benz GFlex 412 and it sounds amazing!! Especially with the GFlex. I'm finding that they work really well with a cab that is nice and round like the GFlex or something with a lot of warmth like a V30 loaded cab. The Kranks have a lot of depth(but are really tight) and attack and with the right cab have a nice clarity and fullness to them.


----------



## petersenb9 (Oct 20, 2013)

I had the Rev and hated it, but I loved the Krankenstein. I would love to find another one.


----------



## nocturnalbob (Jan 6, 2014)

Still own a krank rev plus, krankenstein and stiff dirthead. Still think they are great amps. from what i understand the downfall of krank was because the owner Martin didnt really give a shit anymore. Heres what someone posted who worked for them.

"Krank Amplification is owned by Martin Chan, who's main business is Kinetico Water Systems. Krank shared a building with Kinetico. He's an extremely wealthy businessman who's midlife crisis included owning an amp company and hanging out with rock stars. Tony Krank (Dow) was an employee. Tony designed everything except the Chadwick Series. Martin parted ways with Alan Chadwick some time ago. Martin also fired Tony three years ago. Tony actually does own some of the designs and took the pedal designs he was working on when he left. Martin never hired anyone to replace Tony nor did he buy any new amp or pedal designs so for three years the only new products they brought to the market were things that were already in the works, mostly expanding the JR series and adding the Nineteen80JR Combo.
Over the past couple of years the Krank employees partnered with some large manufacturers to bring several offers to Martin to purchase the company. Martin refused everything and rebuffed every plea for him to run Krank like a "real" company. He ran Krank on a shoe string budget and brought production down to a trickle, breaking contracts to supply large retailers, failing to fill some large orders. Mostly ignored the European market.
Without notice or severance, Martin suddenly closed the doors and fired all remaining employees. He just didn't have any interest in the company anymore and did not want to see it succeed under different management. He doesn't need the money and his ego cannot accept that someone else could make it run.
A remaining issue is how the Lifetime Warranty is going to be serviced. I've been telling people to contact Kinetico."


----------



## Veldar (Jan 6, 2014)

I've always wanted a Krank, for super scooped Pantera tones, they had one tone, but it was a pretty sick tone. 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Jan 6, 2014)

I'd heard about them closing their doors, and expected to see craigslist and the local guitar centers flooded with Krank stuff, but I guess the dwindling production aspect holds true. 

Tony posts on craigslist for amp repair and mods, occasionally.

Cabs are still running $500-800 on craigslist, too


----------



## Orgalmer (Jan 6, 2014)

I totally didn't know they'd gone out of business.

I have a Krank Rev SST that I wouldn't mind fixing up and/or selling. It's had a tough life (been in someone's garage for ages and had a shit ton of spiders chillaxing inside it) but I wonder if giving it some TLC will fix it up? When it worked, it worked really well.


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 6, 2014)

Damn, I am glad I have my Krank rev 4x12, no matter what head I put through it, it pounds relentlessly.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Jan 6, 2014)

I've heard a few Kstein vs Recto clips and have generally found the K to be nastier. I love the unique voice of the Kstein.

I think they are actually legit amps (especially at the current used prices) just designed different from others and u have to work the controls differently, with that in mind. I wouldnt be paying like $1500 for a new Krank though.


----------



## Riffer Madness (Jan 6, 2014)

i thought dime used ss randalls for most of pantera.

i remember an interview where he was raving about how he just recently discovered tubes and had always assumed that they were for old farts or something like that

maybe im wrong, i dont feel like googling


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 6, 2014)

He only used SS for Pantera. The RG100ES, RG100RT, Century 200, Warhead, Cyclone, and X2 heads. If he used Krank, it was for Damageplan and live shows for them.


----------



## Veldar (Jan 6, 2014)

^ Whoops my bad, I thought I saw a live video where he used one with Pantera but I must be wrong.


----------



## Carvinkook (Jan 6, 2014)

I bought a krankenstein with matching cab for an even grand in mint condition. Brutal amp, so much so I had to sell it, my drummer cried it was to loud everytime we played.. , a unique voicing for sure. I think the cabs were the best thing going, but I really disliked the eminence Texas heats and found that for me a Straight/slant cab is perfect.. But the grills and construction design of those 4x12 were great.

I just recently(this weekend) traded my revJr pro 20 watt practice amp, I'll tell you what that amp with some TungSol 6v6's sounded pretty sweet. I blew a tube and tried the JJ 6v6's and it wasn't the same. Easy enough to get some of the others but at his point I'm playing at low levels out of my Eleven Rack more. So I got some cymbals I needed instead. But it was a nice tight little practice amp. I thought about keeping it for the kids to play...nah!!!! Lol


----------



## nocturnalbob (Jan 6, 2014)

Dime used the kranks live in damageplan. He used the revolutions. I believe he passed just as they were about to release the krankenstein.

I do agree that the high frequencies on the kranks can get really annoying at times. My krankenstein kinda hurts my ears at times but it really slices through the mix good. Really has a nice aggressive articulate sound. The new dirthead i bought doesn't have the high frequency problems that my kranks have. The best head tony made in my opinion.

As for the cabinets i have two krankenstein ones. bought one a long time ago and had to wait for 6 months to get it due to their low output on orders and bought one a month before the went out of business direct from the krank factory. awesome cabinets. built well too.


----------



## nocturnalbob (Jan 6, 2014)

cGoEcYk said:


> I've heard a few Kstein vs Recto clips and have generally found the K to be nastier. I love the unique voice of the Kstein.
> 
> I think they are actually legit amps (especially at the current used prices) just designed different from others and u have to work the controls differently, with that in mind. I wouldnt be paying like $1500 for a new Krank though.



Yeah owning both amps i have to say the krankenstein is more agressive than the recto. The recto is still my favorite amp. Way more versatile than the kranks. I never paid more than 700 for the krankenstein, rev plus, or dirthead. so i aint complaining. 1500 is a lil expensive for any of those three. especially for their simplicity.


----------

